
The Main Problem with Tesla's Supercharger Network - sahin-boydas
https://jalopnik.com/heres-the-main-problem-with-teslas-supercharger-network-1840110802
======
clouddrover
Tesla needs more charging stations. The way to get them is to convert Tesla
chargers and cars to CCS. Tesla should also allow any EV to charge at their
CCS chargers, just like any EV (including Teslas) can charge at any CCS
charger today. That will create more charging infrastructure for everyone to
support the growing number of EVs on the road.

Europe has standardized on CCS. It took Tesla about four months to retrofit
CCS plugs to their chargers. Unfortunately it's still the case that only
Teslas can charge at them. Tesla should rectify that:

[https://insideevs.com/news/343728/most-tesla-
superchargers-n...](https://insideevs.com/news/343728/most-tesla-
superchargers-now-retrofitted-with-ccs-plugs-in-europe-video/)

Tesla could do the same and better in North America - fit CCS plugs and allow
all EVs to charge.

There are about 2,634 CCS DC charger locations in the US and Canada today:

[https://afdc.energy.gov/fuels/electricity_locations.html](https://afdc.energy.gov/fuels/electricity_locations.html)

The CCS charging infrastructure is growing faster than Tesla's network. Tesla
might as well get on the CCS bandwagon now.

~~~
octorian
And I'm still waiting for Tesla to actually make/sell a CCS adapter for their
cars (at least from my perspective, being in the US). That being said, the
supercharger network currently does a much better job of meeting my actual
needs than any non-Tesla charging options I've run across. (An area where
destination charging options could also use vast improvement.)

------
sunstone
Things get busy at Thanksgiving, who knew?

